

Save, Share and Discover the best of the web with Snipify - snipify
https://snipify.com/

======
palakchokshi
Good attempt but you need to work on the home page. I've actually built a
similar product so I know the challenges facing you guys. Honestly I'm not a
big fan of the Pinterest-y UI but that's the easiest to implement so I know
where you're coming from. I find your examples are very basic. Essentially
your examples are just pretty cards that take you to the source. Where is the
surfacing of content that is most important? All I see in the card is a random
image from the site, a title and source URL. Where are the tags? Wouldn't it
be useful to show the tags on the Cards so they can be explored via clicking?

General rule of thumb: If you are providing examples on the home page and
making claims about what the product does on the same page then make sure the
examples showcase some of those claims.

Good luck! It's an interesting journey for you.

~~~
snipify
Thanks, You make some very good points and i'm working on updating the home
page which is lacking some core details. The cards do show tags with them once
you're logged in, but you're right that doesn't come across on the page at all

------
palakchokshi
e.g. how would you know I wanted to snipify a particular forum page because I
was interested in answer #32 in a list of 50 answers to a question and then
only show that one when I snip it?

Feedback on the website: 1\. Learn more link is broken when you are on the
updates page. #learnmore as href is the culprit.

2\. Text for each section in Learn More is TMI. Make it shorter. Figure out
how to convey the same things in a shorter way. I read through it all because
I was interested since I had built something like this before many users might
not give you the time to read all of it.

3\. Make sure your fonts are consistent. Signup page has 3 fonts: textbox
placeholder text is helvetica, page copy is Lato and Create account button
text is Arial.

4\. Why do you need my first name and last name? username, password, email
should suffice. Remove all barriers to someone creating an account. (I did not
create an account)

5\. Make your icon + Snipify into a "home" link not just the icon.

6\. Login and Create account buttons are too long.

7\. While on updates page click Terms of Service at bottom then hit Back
button. facebook like buttons on top cover up the learn more link. I'm using
Chrome.

